# Bear Cat CH45390 (77413) 4.5" chipper



## Snowbird (Jul 24, 2010)

i'm looking at a used Bear Cat 4.5" top loading chipper for some tree and defensible space projects. i'm trying to find out some info on efficiency, quality and maintenance for this machine.

what is a realistic size branch for this chipper to handle? i'm typically in green hardwood but will be doing a little of everything.

how easy is it to get in and remove/sharpen the blades?

will this machine last with some moderate commercial use or is it more of a home/landowner chipper?

thanks for the help,

--seth


----------



## Plyscamp (Jul 27, 2010)

Bearcat is a very high end Homeowner/ light duty commercial unit. Construction is very solid for this type of unit, much stronger than what you might find at Home Depot, Lowes or Sears. Blades are usually easy to access and as long as you are not expecting this unit to chip 4 to 5 inch material on and every day basis you will probably be quit pleased with it.


----------



## lxt (Jul 28, 2010)

you would do better with a couple of goats! that thing is a hedge chipper and good for small debris fallout from trees!

a buddy of mine has one........run it when wet out/wet brush & expect to unclog the chute.....!



LXT..........


----------

